# Pox or Pecking?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I just noticed one of my hens looks a little off this morning. I have separated her for now, and put some anti-biotic ointment on her comb, waddle, eye. Other than the markings she seems fine. Started eating, drinking right away. Added ACV to water. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

POX. Classic picture of it when compared to other pics online of the same malady. I've never had it in my flocks but that sure looks like what the other pics show. Looks uncomfortable! 

What are you going to do about it?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

So far, just the anti-biotic ointment. There is not a way to cure it. I know with pox, there is wet and dry, but also, like in humans, they can only get it once, then if they live through it, they are immune. Older chickens have an easier time with it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

And I did sepeerate her to the hospital coop so as to not get picked on.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's what I would have done as well( except the separation) unless she was suffering too much from worsened symptoms~then I'd cull her. Strong immune systems are encouraged here as well.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't seen it before. GOOD to know *!
Thanks !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, noticing on.a few others now, it is pox, so far only looking like the dry form. Fingers crossed it goes fast, and low to no fatality! Any suggestions on helping them be more comfortable during it?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe what one does for children with chicken pox? Calamine lotion or aloe to the pox to dry them up and soothe the burning, Vit. C(simple ACV in the water can accomplish this) to boost the immune system response and hurry the virus along and something to do to keep their mind~and fingers(claws)~off the sores. 

That's all I got....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*From Mississippi State University Poultry Science Dept.:

*Avian Pox Avian pox is a relatively slow-spreading viral disease in birds, characterized by wart-like nodules on the skin and diphtheritic necrotic membranes lining the mouth and upper respiratory system. It has been present in birds since the earliest history. Mortality is not usually significant unless the respiratory involvement is marked. The disease may occur in any age of bird, at any time.
Avian pox is caused by a virus of which there are at least three different strains or types; fowl pox virus, pigeon pox virus and canary pox virus. Although some workers include turkey pox virus as a distinct strain, many feel that is identical to fowl pox virus.
Each virus strain is infective for a number of species of birds. Natural occurring pox in chickens, turkeys and other domestic fowl is considered to be caused by fowl pox virus.
Fowl pox can be transmitted by direct or indirect contact. The virus is highly resistant in dried scabs and under certain conditions may survive for months on contaminated premises. The disease may be transmitted by a number of species of mosquitoes. Mosquitoes can harbor infective virus for a month or more after feeding on affected birds. After the infection is introduced, it spreads within the flock by mosquitoes as well as direct and indirect contact. Recovered birds do not remain carriers.
Since fowl pox usually spreads slowly, a flock may be affected for several months. The course of the disease in the individual bird takes three to five weeks. Affected young birds are retarded in growth. Laying birds experience a drop in egg production. Birds of all ages that have oral or respiratory system involvement have difficulty eating and breathing. The disease manifests itself in one or two ways, cutaneous pox (dry form) or diphtheritic pox (wet form).
Dry pox starts as small whitish foci that develop into wart-like nodules. The nodules eventually are sloughed and scab formation precedes final healing. Lesions are most commonly seen on the featherless parts of the body (comb, wattles, ear lobes, eyes, and sometimes the feet).
Wet pox is associated with the oral cavity and the upper respiratory tract, particularly the larynx and trachea. The lesions are diphtheritic in character and involve the mucous membranes to such a degree that when removed, an ulcerated or eroded area is left.
Fowl pox is readily diagnosed on the basis of flock history and presence of typical lesions. In some cases, laboratory diagnosis by tissue or transmission studies is necessary.
There is no treatment for fowl pox. Disease control is accomplished best by preventative vaccination since ordinary management and sanitation practices will not prevent it. Several kinds of vaccines are available and are effective if used properly.
Vaccination of broilers is not usually required unless the mosquito population is high or infections have occurred previously. The chicks may be vaccinated as young as one day of age by using the wing-web method and using a one needle applicator. All replacement chickens are vaccinated against fowl pox when the birds are six to ten weeks of age. One application of fowl pox vaccine results in permanent immunity.

_Perhaps _this info is useful ?
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all, retired, I had seem some articles on line about it as week, was hoping for some personal experience. It has started to spread. We added the ACV to water yesterday, gonna give them some extra yogurt and other cool soothing treats, cross fingers, pray, and hope it ends fast. Sadly, I have 30 or so chicks I was hoping to sell so we could take a vacation, but have taken down any adds and locking down my stock until it is over. The plus side is, they can only get it once and as long as it stays as a dry pox, fat agility is low to null, however I read it could stunt growth of the babies, hopefully it will pass over the younger ones....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Jim said:


> Thanks all, retired, I had seem some articles on line about it as week, was hoping for some personal experience. It has started to spread. We added the ACV to water yesterday, gonna give them some extra yogurt and other cool soothing treats, cross fingers, pray, and hope it ends fast. Sadly, I have 30 or so chicks I was hoping to sell so we could take a vacation, but have taken down any adds and locking down my stock until it is over. The plus side is, they can only get it once and as long as it stays as a dry pox, fat agility is low to null, however I read it could stunt growth of the babies, hopefully it will pass over the younger ones....


I HOPE it ALL goes well for you and the chicks/chickens *!!!

The UPSIDE is* WHEN it's OVER...it's OVER ....and your chicks/chickens will be IMMUNE thereafter.....AND, if I understand correctly.....NOT "Carriers" either *!
*NOT SURE...._but it's possible that...._it will activate their Immune Systems to be _resistant _to some _SIMILAR, _yet more devastating Viruses !

THINK *POSITIVE !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I HOPE it ALL goes well for you and the chicks/chickens !!!
> 
> The UPSIDE is WHEN it's OVER...it's OVER ....and your chicks/chickens will be IMMUNE thereafter.....AND, if I understand correctly.....NOT "Carriers" either !
> NOT SURE....but it's possible that....it will activate their Immune Systems to be resistant to some SIMILAR, yet more devastating Viruses !
> ...


Thanks for the cheering on!


----------

